# German Rams and Temperature



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

This week I purchased two German Blue Rams and two German Golden Rams. I have been reading around and learned that the temperature should be 85-86 degrees. Right now I'm keeping my tank around 81 degrees. In the tank (which is 55 gallons) I also have 3 red eye tetras, 2 zebra danios, 1 albino bristlenose pleco, and an electric blue lobster (who is going to be separated soon, he's a bully! thanks guy at the pet store for telling me it'd be cool). My concern is that if I raise the temperature so high it will have a negative effect on everyone besides the Rams.

Will these other tank mates be all right?

Should I remove them and transfer them to another tank?

If so, what would be good tank mate for the German Rams?

Thanks in advance for any useful advice! :fish:


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

i keep my ram tank at 82.cardinal tetras well do best with the rams.the other fish may not


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

i keep my ram tank at 81 same as you

i have rummy nose tetra 
cardinal tetra 
bronze cory's
amano shrimp 

i used to have neon tetra and black neon tetra bristle nose plec hatchet fish

*** also kept cherry shrimp
and crystal red shrimp


----------



## JayCee (Sep 21, 2010)

27-28c (about 80.5 - 82.5f). Rams kept with Angels, glass shrimp (left over from cycling) and about to add Festivum


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

most keep the rams closer to 82. Once you get up around 85, your looking at tankmates that include...discus, rummynose tetras, and not much else.

I think if you were keeping just rams, then 84 is more ideal, but if its a community, then 82 seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I'll keep it around 82.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately 84F+, they just seem to have too many issues when kept lower. It does narrow down tankmates, but their home waters get up to 90F so 84F is already a compromise to their health.


----------



## aymeh21 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been trying to keep it 85F., recently because I noticed much better color and activity when the temperature was high. The only problem now is what seems to be a faulty heater. I replaced it this week once and appears I'm going to have to do it again. It will cut on, stay on for a few seconds, and switch back off. It's not keeping the water warm, luckily when I have the lights on it keeps it in the mid 80's.


----------



## thenewbinator (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have a tank housing electric blue ram GBR and cardinals, due to ich outbreak from a batch of cardinals from the pet store i had to increase the temp of my tank close to 90F for the last week

My normal temp was 85F I noticed when I raised the temp everything seemed like it was on hyper mode but the cardinals seem to be fine with the high temp. ich is all gone but im keeping the temp high for another week just in case.

I think the high temp is just fine as long as you keep in mind that the water evaporates quick and you need to drop an air stone in there or they may not get enough oxygen (less oxygen in warm water)


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

The danio's and the ram's temperature demand are too far apart to not comprimise one or both of their health. If you want to keep the rams, set the temperature for them and find tankmates that can stand warmer temps. It will be a much more rewarding tank! :thumb:


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just noticed how old this thread is. :-?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

OK people say it with me;

[rant]"They are called BLUE RAMS! Their common name is BLUE RAM. the prefix German only applies to fish actually imported from Germany. GBR is NOT their common name.[/end rant]


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> OK people say it with me;
> 
> [rant]"They are called BLUE RAMS! Their common name is BLUE RAM. the prefix German only applies to fish actually imported from Germany. GBR is NOT their common name.[/end rant]


It depends if they are the enhanced line bred blue color form we get from the asian pond breeders, or if they were bred from wild ones.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey DP. 

Now I'm going to have to go and find my video of wild rams. I think more than likely they are locally bred over there. There is a fair chance that at some point, some of the original brood stock came from Germany, not disputing this mind. There are three large scale hobbiest blue ram breeders in my home city, and they supply all the LFS here. It's rare that anyone imports rams from overseas these days.

My LFS has been importing quite a lot of dwarf species from Glaser in Germany lately, and she was talking about bringing in some blue rams in her next shipment, as it's been quite a while since anyone has done so.

OK off to find that video now.


----------



## m1aman (Jan 3, 2011)

I keep mine at 84 with giant danios, some gouramis and some bolivian rams. No ich at 84


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi Ram Cichlid in their Natural Habitat

ps. It's not realy MY video. Just part of my you-tube links collection. If you have a spare couple of hours, it's well worth watching The Fish Guys videos. Oh and they aren't to be confused with the mod here by the same name. :wink:


----------

